# Hello all!



## wizardofoz

Hi I am Sarah, I am 26 years old and 5 months pregnant, I am engaged too and getting married in summer 2017! Here to get some mum tips and all that, very excited x


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Aww congrats on your new baby and fiance :)
Welcome to BnB


----------



## Olga1

Congrats )


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! Congratulations :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi!
Congrats and welcome!! :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats on the new baby and getting married soon!

Welcome to BnB.


----------



## madhurivats

Congrats for your new baby:happydance:


----------

